# Property in business bay



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

Could anyone recommend property in Business bay? We love the Falcon Tower but the only 3 bedroom apts are on the 366 and 37 floors which is a little more than we wanted to spend. Does anyone know of anything coming up that may be a little less money. we would like to have 3 bedrooms but do not need a maid suite with 3. In Falcon towers the 2 bdr do not come with a miad suite or that would be perfect. Help! And thanks in asvance!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

-Executive Towers
-Churchill Residence

Churchill Residence has just handed over, good deals available there, 3 bedrooms start from the 40th floor.

Executive Towers has been around nearly a year now, not much left, but still some availability.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

marc said:


> -Executive Towers
> -Churchill Residence
> 
> Churchill Residence has just handed over, good deals available there, 3 bedrooms start from the 40th floor.
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

suzeq said:


> Thank you so much!


We looked at Al Maznzil last week - not our bag but big apartments and cheap with basic satellite plus 5000 AED vouchers for cracker and barrell.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> We looked at Al Maznzil last week - not our bag but big apartments and cheap with basic satellite plus 5000 AED vouchers for cracker and barrell.


THanks so much. We'll check it out and love the name darlingbuds!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I just saw a unit in Churchill today during my lunch hour. 
The access is horrid (but isn't this the case for all of Business Bay?) and much of the building is still going through the finishing touches, which means lots of construction dust.
The quality in Churchill is good and the location is decent.
Prices are super duper cheap!
1BRs are 50-60k, 2BR is 75k MAX so I'm betting that 3BRs are below 100k.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I just saw a unit in Churchill today during my lunch hour.
> The access is horrid (but isn't this the case for all of Business Bay?) and much of the building is still going through the finishing touches, which means lots of construction dust.
> The quality in Churchill is good and the location is decent.
> Prices are super duper cheap!
> 1BRs are 50-60k, 2BR is 75k MAX so I'm betting that 3BRs are below 100k.


Thanks so much! My husband is going over tomorrow to look at another one at Falcon but it's only 2 bdrm. Would love a 3 bdrm. How was the view? Do any have maid rooms? Hopefully he can find all of this out tomorrow. Thanks again so very much!!!!


----------

